# Sticky  HauntForum Halloween Music List - Top 1000



## Hauntiholik

AC/DC - Highway to Hell, Night Prowler, Spellbound
Adam Sandler - Werewolves Of London
AFI - halloween 
Alan Parsons Project - The Raven
Alan Sherman - My Son The Vampire
Albert DeSalvo - Strangler In The Night
Alex Bartha's Hotel Traymore Orchestra - It Must Be Swell to Be Laying Out Dead
Alex Can't Sleep - 1959 Cadillac Hearse
Alias - Haunted Heart
Alice Cooper - Cold Ethel, He's Back (The Man Behind the Mask), I love the Dead, Sick Things, Prince of Darkness, Teenage Frankenstein, The Black Widow, This House Is Haunted, Welcome to my Nightmare
Alice Cooper with Rob Zombie - Hands of Death 
Amazing Royal Crowns - Little Demon 
Andre - Dracula's Wedding (FeatKelis)
Antsy Pants - Vampire
Aphex Twin - Come to Daddy
Aqua - Candyman
Aqua - Halloween
Aquabats - Martian Girl
Archie Bleyer - Rockin' Ghost
Archie King - The Vampire
Arrogant Worms - Scary Ned
Artie Shaw - Nightmare
As I lay dying - 94 hours, Forever, This is who we are, Wrath Upon Ourselves
Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky
Attack of the Killer Tomatoes
Audience - The House On The Hill
Augustus Pablo - Bells of Death
B-52's - Monster [In My Pants] 
Bach - Toccata and Fugue in D Minor
Bananas At Large - Grandma's Revenge, I Hate Cockroaches
Barenaked Ladies - Grim Grinning Ghosts
Barnes & Barnes - Cemetery Girls
Barrence Whitfield & the Savages - Madhouse
Bauhaus - Bela Lugosi's Dead, Hollow Hills, In The Night, Stigmata Martyr
Beatles - Helter Skelter, Revolution #9
Bert Convy - The Monster's Hop, The Gorilla 
Betty Grable - Halloween
Big Bee Kornegay - At the House of Frankenstein
Big Bopper - Purple People Eater Meets The Witch Doctor 
Big Daddy Graham - Caterers From Beyond The Grave
Big T. Tyler - King Kong
Bill Buchanan - Beware, The Night Before Halloween
Bill Taylor - Wombie Zombie 
BILLY DEMARCO - DRAC'S BACK
Billy DeMarcus - Drac's Back
Billy Ford & The Thunderbirds - The Monster
Billy Lee Riley - Flying Saucers Rock 'N' Roll, nightmare mash
Billy Sills - Night Mare 
Bing Crosby & The Andrews Sisters - The Yodellin' Ghost
Birds Of Prey - Witchy Woman 
Birthday Party - Release The Bats 
Black Magic Woman - Santana
Black Sabbath - Black Sabath, Heaven and Hell, I don't wanna stop, Shadow of the Wind, The Wizard, War Pigs
Bleeding Through - Love lost in a Hail of Gun Fire, On Wings of Lead, Revenge I Seek
Blitzkid - Pretty in a Casket, Pumpkin Patch Murders
Blue Oyster Cult - Don't Fear The Reaper, Godzilla, Joan Crawford has Risen, Nosferatu, Take Me Away
Bo Diddley - Bo Meets The Monster
Bob Mcfadden & Dor - I Dig You Baby
Bob Rosengarden and Phil Kraus - Satan Takes a Holiday
Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt Kickers - Blood Bank Blues, Irresistible Igor, Its Alive, Me And My Mummy, Monster Holiday, Monster Mash, Sinister Stomp, The Werewolf Watusi,Transylvania Twist
Bobby Bare - Vampira
Bobby 'Boris' Jones - Surfer Smash
Bobby Goldsboro - Voodoo Woman
Bobby Pickett - Monster Minuet
Bobby Please & Pleasers - The Monster
Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead or Alive
Boris Gardiner - Spooky
Boris Karloff and Friends - Ha Ha Ha/The Bride Of Frankenstein
Brahms - Hungarian Dance no 5
Brownsville Station - The Martian Boogie
Bruce Haack and Norman Bridwel - The Witch's Vacation
Bruce Springsteen - A Night with the Jersey Devil
B's - Devil in My Car
B's - Rock Lobster
Buchanan & Ancell - Meet The Creature
Buddy Morrow and His Orchestra - The Raven
Burton Cummings - Clap for the Wolfman
C. W. McCall - Comin' Back For More
CA Quintet - Trip Through Hell, Cold Spider, Fortune Teller's Lie
Cab Calloway - The Ghost of Smokey Joe
Cadillacs - The Boogie man
Calabrese - Midnight Spookshow
Calvanes - Horror Pictures 
Candyman Theme
Cannibal Corpse - Blood Drenched Execution, Hammer Smashed Face
Captain Beefheart - Big Eyes Beans from Venus
Carl Bonafede - Story That's True, Were Wolf 
Carl Perkins - Put Your Cat Clothes On
Carlos Casal Jr- Don't Meet MrFrankenstein 
Castle Kings - You Can Get Him Frankenstein
Cathy Mills - Monster Hop
Cave, Nick and the Bad Seeds - Red Right Hand
CCR - I put a spell on you
Charlie Daniels Band - Legend of Wooley Swamp, The Devil Went Down to Georgia
Chick Webb & The Savoy Ballroom Orchestra - Midnight in a Madhouse
Chotalls - Queen of Halloween 
Chris DeBurgh - Spanish Train
Chris Kevin - Haunted House
Christian Death - Believers of the Unpure
Christopher Young - Hellraiser Theme, Hellraiser II: HellboundTheme
Chubby Checker - Doin' the Zombie
Classics IV - Spooky
Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
Coal Chamber - Blisters
Colin James - Voodoo Thing
Companions - Dorothy My Monster 
Concrete Blonde - Bloodletting, Ghost Of A Texas Lady Man, Vampire Song
Cool Ghoul - Ten Foot Two Eyes Of Glue
Count Baltes & The Egors - Opening The Coffin 
Coven13 - Haunted 
Cowboy Mouth - Voodoo Shoppe
Cradle of Filfth - Her Ghost in the Fog
Crash Test Dummies - Ballad Of Peter Pumpkinhead
Cream - Strange Brew
Creature Feature - Aim for the Head
Creed Taylor Orchestra - Monster Meet
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising, Looking Out My Back Door, Sinister Purpose
CREWNECKS - Rockin' Zombie 
Criswell - Someone Walked Over My Grave
Danny Elfman - This Is Halloween
Danzig - (Whole Albums) Danzig, Danzig II: Lucifuge,Danzig III: How The Gods Kill 
Danzig - Black Aria, Deeper, Five Finger Crawl, Kiss The Skull, Mother, Wicked Pussycat
Dave Edmunds - The Creature from the Black Lagoon
Dave Gardner - Mad Witch 
Dave Matthews Band - Grave Digger, Halloween
David Bowie - Please Mr. Gravedigger, Scary Monsters (and Super Creeps), The Laughing Gnome 
David Seville - Witch Doctor
Davie Allan & The Phantom Surfters - Extrasensory Deception
Dawn of the Dead Soundtrack
Dead Elvi - Creature Stole my Surfboard 
Deadbolt - Psychic Voodoo Doll
Denise & The Double Dates - That Halloween Night 
Denny & Lenny & The Ghouls- Monster's Love 
Depeche Mode - The Dead of Night
Devildriver - Digging Up the Corpses
Devin Townsend - Vampira
Devo - Witch Doctor
Diablo Swing Orchestra - Balrog Boogie
Diamonds - Batman, Wolfman, Frankenstein or Dracula 
Dickie Goodman - Horror Movies, Mr Jaws 
Dio - Evil Eyes, Shame on the Night
Disneyland Singers - It's halloween - Lo - Ween
Distrubed - Haunted, The Night
DJ Jazzy Jeff and The Fresh Prince - Nightmare On My Street
Doctor John - Season of the Witch (Blues Bros 2)
Don Dixon - Praying Mantis
Don Hinson & The Rigamorticians - Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsatured Blood
Don Hinson And The Rigamorticians - Do The Rigormortis, Monster Jerk, Monster Mash, Monster Swim, Phantom of the A Go-Go, Riboflavin-Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Polyunsaturated Blood, That Little Old Graverobber Me, Werewolf Watusi
Donovan - Season of the Witch
Doors - People Are Strange
Dream Theater - A Nightmare to Remember
DrHook - Love Monster
Drivers - Dry Bones Twist 
Drowning Pool - Bodies
Duponts - Screamin Ball
E. J. Wells - Hearse Driver, There's Something itn the Graveyard
Eagles - Witchy Woman
Earl Patterson - Nightmare Hop 
Eddie & the Monsters - Little Monsters, What Ever Happened To Eddie
Eddie Thomas - Frankstein Rock
Edgar Winter - Frankenstein
Edward Grieg - In the hall of the Mountain King
EJ Wells - Hearse Driver, There's Something In The Graveyard
Electric Light Orchestra - In The Hall Of The Mtn. King
Ella Mae Morse & Kirby Grant Orchestra - Quoth the Raven
ELO - Evil Woman
ELVIRA - Full Moon, Haunted House, Monsta Rap, Zombie Stomp
EMERSONS - DR. JEKYLL & MR. HYDE
Emilie Autumn - Dead Is The New Alive
Evan Belize - A Coffin At Your Door, African Spell, Belize Ol' Hag, Blackula's Dub, Cult on the Rise, Halloween Confusion, Jungle Halloweird, The Eve of Halloween, Tonight is the Night, Trick or Treat, Trick or Treat Tale
Faith No More - Surprise You're Dead
Fantomas - Spider Baby
Fastway - Trick Or Treat 
Fat Boys - Are You Ready For Freddy
Fifth Estate - Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead 
Five Blobs - The Blob
Five Man Electrical Band - Werewolf
Fleshtones - Teenage zombie
Flippy T. Fishead & The Mighty Ground Beeves - Werecow.
Fools - Psycho Chicken
Forbidden Dimension - Big Black Hearse, High Midnight
Four flops - Trick Or Treat
Frank Sinatra - Witchcraft
Frankenstein Drag Queens From Planet 13 - (Whole Album) Night of the Living Drag Queens
Frankie & The Fashions - Witch Doctor
Frankie Stein and His Ghouls - A Hearse is not a Home, Ghoul Days, Goon River, Knives and Lovers, Little Brown Bug, Little Ghoul Blue, Lullaby of Ghost Land, Neck Twist, Weerdo the Wolf, 3 Little Weirds
Fred Astaire - Me and the Ghost Upstairs
Fred Waring & His Pennsylvanians - Dry Bones
Freddie and the Hitchhikers - Sinners
Frenchy - Ribcage Mambo
Future Bible Heroes - I'm a Vampire


----------



## Hauntiholik

Gary Numan - I Die: You Die
Gary Warren - Werewolf 
Gene Moss - I Want To Bite Your Hand, Shrimpenstein theme 
George Jackson & The Unisons - Miss Frankenstein 
Gerard McMann - Cry Little Sister
Ghastly Ones - Banshee Beach
Glen Ryle - Wolf Gal
Godsmack - Speak, Voodoo
Golden Earring - Twilight Zone
Gorgeous Frankenstein - Gorgeous Frankenstein
Gracie Fields - He’s Dead But He Won’t Lie Down
Grateful Dead - Dire Wolf
Green Slime - Green Slime
Griz Green - Jam At The Mortuary
Groovie Ghoulies - Goolie Garden, The Beast With Five Hands, (She's My) Vampire Girl
Guana Batz - Werewolf Blues
Guns N' Roses - I Used To Love Her, Sympathy for the Devil
Hall & Oates - Maneater
Hamilton Streetcar – Invisible People
Hap Palmer - Haunted House
Helloween - Halloween
Henry Hall’s Dance Orchestra - Hush, Here Comes the Bogeyman
Heywood Banks - Halloween
HIM – Vampire Heart
Hollywood Argyles - Alley Oop 
Hollywood Flames - Frankenstein's Den
Hooters - All You Zombies
Howlin' Wolf - Howlin' for My Baby, I Ain’t Superstitious
Insane Clown Posse - Dead Body Man
Iron Maiden - Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter, 666 the Number of the Beast
Ivan - Frankie Frankenstein 
Jack and Jim - Midnight Monsters Hop 
Jack Hammer - Black Widow Spider Woman 
Jack Marshall - Munsters Theme
Jackie Morningstar - Rockin' in the Graveyard 
Jackson - The Boogie Man
Janet Jackson – Black Cat
Jarvis Humbly - Man With the X-Ray Eyes
Jeff Beck - Ain't Superstitious
Jeff Buckley - Witches' Rave
Jerry Coulston - Caveman Hop 
Jim Burgett - Jekyll and Hyde
Jim Carroll - People who Died
Jim Stafford - Swamp Witch Hattie (Back of the Black Bayou)
Jimmy Buffett - Desperation Samba (Halloween in Tijuana) 
Jimmy Castor - Dracula (Pt 1)
Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte (Cave Man)
Jimmy Cross - I Want My Baby Back
Jimmy Dee - The Monster Hop 
Joe Black - The Tragic Tale of Peter Scarecrow
Joe Hall & The Continental Drift - Vampire Beavers 
Joe Johnson - The Gila Monster 
Joe Wallace - Leopard Man
John Buzon Trio – Mr. Ghost Goes to Town
John Cali – Satan Takes a Holiday
John Carpenter - Halloween Main Theme
John Sowell - Night Mares 
John Zacherley - A Tisket, A Casket , Come With Me To Transylvania, Dinner With Drac, Weird Watusi
John Zacherley/Southern Culture on the Skids - Sinister Purpose 
Johnny Otis - Castin' My Spell
Johnny Otis Group – Casting My Spell On You
Jonathan Richman - Here Come The Martian Martians, Vampire Girl
Judas Priest - Bloodstained Lies, The Green Manalishi
Judys - Ghost In A Bikini
Julie Brown - The Homecoming Queen has a gun
Jumpin' Gene Simmons - Haunted House
Jupiter Jones - The Spook Spoke
Kac-Ties - Were-Wolf 
Kate Bush - Hammer Horror
Kaviar – Death Orgy 9000
Kay Kyser & Freddie Froghammer - The Headless Horseman 
Kay Starr - Tale of the Headless Horseman
KC and the Sunshine Band - I'm your boogie man
Keely Smith & Louis Prima - That Old Black Magic
Kenny and The Fiends - House on haunted hill
Kerli – Creepshow
Keytones - I Was a Teenage Monster 
Kidney Thieves - Before I'm dead
KillSwitch Engage - When Darkness Falls
King Diamond - Halloween, Haunted, The Family Ghost
King Flash & Calypso Carnival - Zombie Jamboree
King Horror - Dracula Prince of Darkness
Kip Taylor - Jungle Hop 
Kip Tyler - She's My Witch 
KISS - Unholy
Koffin Kats - Vampire's Curse, Graveyard Tree, Graveyard Tree III, Chainsaw Massacre
KoRn - Got the life
Kristen Lawrence - (Whole Album) From the Halloween Carols, (Whole Album) A Broom With A View
L7 - Pretend That We're Dead
Larry Verne - The Speck
Lee “Scratch” Perry - Disco Devil, Kill Them All
Lee Ross - The Mummy's Bracelet
Legendary Invisible Men - Spooks Night Out
Lenny Bruce - My Werewolf Mama
Leon Redbone - The Witch Queen of New Orleans
Leroy Bowman - Graveyard 
Lewis Lee - Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes
Link Wray- Rumble
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
Little Richard - Casper The Friendly Ghost
Lizzy Borden - Give 'Em The Axe
Lord Luther - Teenage Creature 
Lordi – Beast Loose in Paradise
Los Straightjackets – Munster's Theme, Rockula
Louis Armstrong - Skeletons in the Closet
Louis Prima - Mr. Ghost Goes to Gown


----------



## Hauntiholik

Macey Rose - Big Chief Buffalo Nickle 
Mack Allen Smith - The Skeleton Fight 
Magics - Zombie Walk 
Mann Drake - Vampire's Ball
Marci Lee & Johnny Otis - Castin' My Spell
Marco Beltrami & Danny Saber - Blade Theme
Marilyn Manson - Dope Hat, I Put a Spell on You
Mark Harvey - (Whole Albums) Pumpkinland I, II, III
Mars Volta-Aberinkula
MC Hammer - Addams Family Groove
Megadeth - Go To Hell, Prince of Darkness
Mel Tormé - Monsters Lead Such Interesting Lives
Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now ()
Metallica - Enter Sandman
Michael Jackson - Thriller
Mickey Lee Lane - The Zoo 
Midnight Syndicate - (Album) Born Of The Night, (Album) Gates of Delirium, (Album) Midnight Syndicate
Midnight Syndicate - (Album) Realm of Shadows, (Album) The 13th Hour, (Album) Vampyre
Mike Fern - The Head Hunters 
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
Ministry - Everyday is Halloween, Scarecrow
Minus 5 - Lies of the Living Dead
Mitch Ryder& The Detroit Wheels - Devil With A Blue Dress
Molly Hatchet - The Creeper
Monsters - She's My Witch
Morgus & The Ghouls - Morgus The Magnificent
Mötley Crüe - In The Beginning, Looks That Kill, Shout At The Devil
MrGasser & the Weirdos - Surfer Ghoul 
Mudvayne - Dull boy
Murderdolls - B-Movie, Dawn of the Dead, Dead in Hollywood, Graverobbing U.S.A., Love at First Fright, Scream Queen, She Was a Teenage Zombie, Welcome to the Strange
Mushroom Head - The Dream is over
Nekromantix - Horny In A Hearse, Trick or Treat, Haunted Cathouse
Nervous Norvus - Stoneage Woo
Nevermore - Love Bites
Newports - I'm In The Ground For Good
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Red Right Hand
Nightmares - Headless Ghost
Nina Simone – I Put A Spell On You
Nine Inch Nails - (Whole Album) Ghosts I-VI
Nine Inch Nails - Help Me, I'm in Hell
Niño Zombi - Zombie Army
North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative" (NAHPI) - Do They Know It's Hallowe'en?
Now Full Cd's... All the songs are good
Nox Arcana - (Album) Carnival of Lost Souls, (Album) Darklore Manor, (Album) Necronomicon, (Album) Shadow of the Raven, (Album) Transylvania
Nuclear Assault - Something Wicked This Way Comes
Nu-Trends - Spooksville 
Odds - Eat My Brain
Oingo Boingo - Dead Mans Party, Grey Matter, No One Lives Forever
Our Lady Peace - Tomorrow Never Knows
Ozzy Osbourne - Bark at The Moon, Diary of a Madman, Matchstick Men
Panic At The Disco - It's Almost Halloween
Pantera - Cemetery Gates, Great Southern Trend Kill, Slaughtered
Peggy Lee - Riders in the Sky
Pete & The Bloodsuckers - My Baby Likes Scary Movies 
Peter Gabriel - Digging In The Dirt
Phil Carter - Amazon 
Phish - Wolfmans Brother 
Pink Floyd – Waiting for the Worms
Poets - Dead 
Poltergeist Theme
Powerman 5000 - Watch The Sky For Me
Pro Jekt - Dead Valentine
Psychocharger - Scream, Blacula Scream
Queen - Another One Bites The Dust
Queens of the Stoneage - First it Giveth
R.Crumb and His Cheap Suit Serenaders - Mysterious Mose 
R.E.M- I Walked With a Zombie
Radio Werewolf - 1960 Cadillac Hearse
Radiskull & Devil Doll - Very Bad (Halloween)
Rage Against The Machine - The Ghost of Tom Joad
Ramones - Pet Semetary 
Rancid – Ghost Band
Ran-Dells - Martian Hop
Randy Luck - I Was a Teen-Age Cave Man 
Rattengother - Werewolf of Deutschland 
Ray Parker Jr - Ghostbusters Theme
Ray Stevens - Haunted House, Purple People Eater, Sittin’ Up With the Dead
Re-Animator Soundtrack
Red Ryder - Lunatic Fringe
Redbone - Witch Queen of New Orleans
Revels - Foo Man Choo, Midnight Stroll 
Reverand Horton Heat - The Halloween Dance
Rob Zombie - American Witch, Dragula, Feel So Numb, Halloween Hootenanny, Jesus Frankenstein, Living Dead Girl, Mars Needs Women, Spookshow Baby, Superbeast, The Man Who Laughs, Virgin Witch, Werewolf Baby, Werewolf Women of the S.S.
Rob Zombie & Alice Cooper - Kiss of Death (Burn Baby Burn)
Rob Zombie & The Ghastly Ones - Halloween (She Gets So Mean) 
Robby and the Rebobs - DrJekyll & MrsHyde 
robert cray band - don't be afraid of the dark
Robyn Hitchcock - My Wife And My Dead Wife
Rockapella - Zombie Jamboree
Rocket From The Crypt - I Drink Blood
Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
Rocky Horror Picture Show - Time Warp
Rocky Sharpe & The Replays - The Martian Hop
Rod Willis - The Cat 
Roky Erickson - Burn the Flames, I Walked with a Zombie, Night of the Vampire
Rolling Stones - Paint It Black, Sympathy For the Devil
Ron & Bill - It
RONNIE DAWSON - ROCKIN' IN THE CEMETARY 
Rose & The Arrangement - The Cockroach That Ate Cincinnati
Round Robin - I'm the Wolf Man, WOLFMAN 
Sam The Sham & The Pharaohs - Little Red Riding Hood
Santana - Black Magic Woman, Evil Ways, Evil Woman
Satan's Pilgrims -Gravewalk
Scottie Stuart - Nightmare 
Screamin' Jay Hawkins - Frenzy, Little Demon, I Put a Spell On You, Whistlin' Past the Graveyard
Screamin' Lord Sutch - Dracula's Daughter, Jack the Ripper, She's Fallen in Love with the Monster Man
Scurvy Bastards - HalloweenTown, The D Song (A Zombie Showtune) 
Searchers - Love Potion #9
Seasons After - Cry Little Sister
Seraphim Shock - After Dark, Prey
sesame street - The Song Of The Count
Sha Na Na - Monster Mash, The Purple People Eater, Witch Doctor
Shaggs - It's Halloween
Sheb Wooley - The Purple People Eater
Sheldon Allman - Amongst My Souvenirs
Sid Terror's Undead - Halloween 365
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Halloween
Skyhooks - Horror Movie
Slayer - Angel Of Death, Crypts Of Eternity, Skeletons Of Society, World Painted Blood
Slayer - At Dawn They Sleep, Bloodline, Hell Awaits, Seasons in the Abyss, South of Heaven
Slipknot - (Whole Album) Iowa,  (Whole Album) Volume 3. Subliminal Verses
Slipknot - My Plague, Psychosocial
Smashing Pumpkins - We Only Come Out At Night
Smiley Smith - Voo Doo Woman
Sneaky Pete Rizzo - Vampire Frogs
Sonny Day - Crature from Outer Space 
Soulidium - Live Forever
Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun
Southern Culture On The Skids - Werewolf
Spectremen - George, Bleed for Me, 72 Inches Down
Spike Jones - (All Of A Sudden) My Heart Sings, Cocoanut Grave, Everything Happens To Me (Lament By Frankenstein)
Spike Jones - Funeral Death March, I Only Have Eyes For You, Monster Movie Ball, My Heart Sings, My Old Flame, Poisen To Poisen
Spike Jones - Spooktacular Finale, Tammy, Teenage Brain Surgeon, The Fiendager, This Is Your Death, Two Heads Are Better Than One
Spinal Tap – Back from the Dead
Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell (Dead Like Me), The Ghost of Stephen Foster 
Static X - Cold
Stereomud - End of Everything
Steve Miller Band - Abracadabra
Stevie Wonder - Superstition
Strawbs - Witchwood
Surrounded By Monsters
Sweatmaster - I'm a Demon and I love Rock and Roll
Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy 
Swinging Phillies - Frankenstein Rock


----------



## Hauntiholik

Talking Heads - Psycho Killer 
TARANTULA GHOUL & HER GRAVEDIGGERS - Graveyard Rock 
Ted Cassidy - The Lurch 
Tegan and Sara - Walking With a Ghost
terry teene - curse of the hearse
The 69 Eyes - Angels, Devils, Dead Girls are Easy, Lost Boys
The Abominable Surfmen - Monster Surfer
The Aggrolites - Grave Digger
The Amazing Crowns - Little Demon
The Arrogant Worms - Really Scary 
The Atomic Fireballs - Man With The Hex
The Beatles - Maxwell's Silver Hammer
The Beautiful Deadly Children - Every night is Halloween
The Birthday Party – Release the Bats
The Blanks - Happy Halloween
The Blasters - Dark Night
The Bomboras - A Fistful of Terror
The Born Losers - Werewolves on Wheels
The Browns - The Scream on Halloween
The Cadillacs - Frankenstein
The Chesterfield Kings - Running Through My Nightmares
The Chipmunks - Time Warp
The Chordettes - Mr. Sandman 
The Coasters - The Shadow Knows 
The Coffin Caddies
The Cool Ghoul - You Can’t Ghoul Me 
The Cramps - Creature from the Black Leather Lagoon, I Was a Teenage Werewolf, Surfin' Dead
The Cranberries - Zombie
The Creatures - Mostly Ghostly
The Creed Taylor Orchestra – The Haunted House
The Creepshow - Run For Your Life, Zombies Ate Her Brain
The Crewnecks - Rockin' Zombie
The Crystalites - Blacula
The Cult - The Witch
The Cure - Love Song, Sleep When I'm Dead
The Damned – Grimly Fiendish, Plan 9, Channel 7
The Dark - Dead Shall Rise, The Dark 
The Dawn of Eternity-Cradle of Filth
The Daylighters - Mad House Jump 
The Dead Elvi - Creature Stole My Surfboard
The Death Riders - Karen Black
The Del Vikings - The Voodoo Man 
The Detergents - Igor's Cellar
The Diamonds - Batman, Wolfman, Frankenstein or Dracula
The Doors - Riders on The Storm
The Dorsey Brothers - Dr. Heckle and Mr. Jibe
The Duponts - Screamin' Ball At Dracula Hall
The Eagles - Witchy Woman
The Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein
The Five Blobs - The Blob
The Four Flops - Trick Or Treat
The Frantics - Werewolf
The Fuzztones - I'm the Wolfman, Night Of The Vampire
The Ghouls - Dracula’s Theme
The Goblins - Dawn of the Dead theme
The Gravestone Four – Rigor Mortis
The Green Slime - The Green Slime
The Guess Who - Clap For The Wolfman
The Hamburger Brothers - Omar The Vampire
The Horrorpops – Walk Like A Zombie
The Horrors – Jack the Ripper
The Howling Soundtrack
The Jayhawks - The Thing
The Killcreeps - Humanoids from the Deep
The Kingston Trio – With Her Head Tucked Underneath Her Arm
The Milton the Monster Show - Theme Song
The Misfits - Blood Feast, Ghouls Night Out, Halloween, London Dungeon, Night of the Living Dead, Skulls
The Modernaires - The Rockin' Ghost
The MSR Singers - Monster Man
The October Country – My Girlfriend is a Witch
The Police - Bring On The Night, Murder by Numbers
The Ran-Dells - Martian Hop
The Rattles - The Witch
The Rolling Stones - Dancing with Mr.D, Sympathy For the Devil
The Rosedales - Nightgown
The Savoys - The Mortal Monster Man 
The Sisters of Mercy - Lucretia, My Reflection
The Specials - Ghost Town
The Stems - She's a Monster
The Subsonics – Frankenstein
The Success All Stars - Doctor Satan Echo Chamber
The Swingers – Night Walk
The Swingin' Neckbreakers - No Costume, No Candy
THE SYMBOLS - Do the Zombie
The Tea Party - Lullaby
The Thing Soundtrack
The Three Suns – The Haunted Guitar
The Toyes - Monster Hash
The Tramps - Disco Inferno (Burn Baby Burn)
The Tubes – Attack of the 50 Foot Woman
The Upsetters - Ten to Twelve, The Vampire
The Ventures – Fear
The Vulcans - Dracula
The Who - Boris the spider
The Zanies - The Mad Scientist
They Might Be Giants - Dead
Those Darn Accordions – Mothra
Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me Not To Come
Thunderbirds (Billy Ford & The - The Monster 
THURL RAVENSCROFT - The Headless Horsemen
Tim Curry - The Worst Witch Sdtk - Anything Can Happen On Halloween
Tito and Tarantula - After Dark ( from Dusk till Dawn)
Toadies - Possum Kingdom
Tom Lehrer - Masochism Tango
Tom Petty - Zombie Zoo
Tom Waits – What’s He Building in There?, Cemetery Polka, murder in the red barn , The Earth Dies Screaming, Whispering Past the Graveyard
Tommy Fandango - Spooky
Tommy King - Bo Diddle in the Jungle 
Tommy Roe - Caveman
Tony's Monstrosities - Igor's Party 
Tool - Disgustipated, Disposition, Reflection, Vicarious
Toto Coelo - Dracula’s Tango, I Eat Cannibals
Tragically Hip - Scared
Trantula Goul - Graveyard Rock 
Travis Boomer – Fowl Owl
Tubes - Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman 
Type O Negative - (Whole Album) Bloody Kisses
Type O Negative - Black No. 1, Hallow's Eve, Love you to Death
Tyrone A' Saurus & his Cro-Magnons - The Monster Twist


----------



## Hauntiholik

Verdicts - Mummy's Ball 
Vic Mizzy - Adams Family Theme
Voltaire - Graveyard Picnic, Reggae Mortis, Zombie Prostitute 
W.A.S.P. - Scream Until You Like It
Waking the Cadaver - Chased through the Woods
Wammo - - Hell Is A Disco 
Warren Zevon - Werewolf In London
Was Not Was - Everybody Walk the Dinosaur 
Webb Wilder and the Beatnecks – Horror Hayride
Wednesday 13 - (Whole Albums) Transylvania 90210, Fang Bang, Skeletons.
Wednesday 13 - All American Massacre, Look What The Bats Dragged In
Ween - Roses are Free
Weird Al – Good Old Days, Nature Trail to Hell; Slime Creatures from Outer Space
What Time Is It Mr. Fox - Jack O'Lantern
White Zombie - I'm Your Boogie Man
Whitestarr – Vampire
Whodini – The Haunted House of Rock
X Japan - I.V.
Zacherle - Dinner With Dracula, Grave Robbing Tonight, Happy Halloween, Sinister Purpose
Zane Brothers - Dracula
Zombeast - Wolfskin Killer
Zombie Ghost Train - RIP
Zombie Girl - (Whole Album) Blood Brains & Rock N Roll


----------

